# Herencia cc oc . cruise night at Malone's April 21,2012



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*malones*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

orale much love to the firme vatos from HERENCIA su compa Oscar de Klique ahi los veremos


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

ok here we go


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CANT WAIT. :run:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

get ready


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt:wave:


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

joe bristol said:


> ttt:wave:


Epics cc will be rolling


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

illmatic 63 said:


>


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


>


thanx 4 tha bump!


----------



## dulce 64 (Feb 16, 2011)

come on out!the first was alot of fun


----------



## dulce 64 (Feb 16, 2011)

illmatic 63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dulce 64 (Feb 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Mr. Lo Lo said:


>


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

dj inside of malone's playing the tha bomb music!bring tha girls !!!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Herencia, much luck amigo. Give a call.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Trophy Guy said:


> Herencia, much luck amigo. Give a call.


god bless!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Really wanted to check it out since I missed last time but it's the same day as Chicano Park show in SD


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Really wanted to check it out since I missed last time but it's the same day as Chicano Park show in SD


all good !have fun !im sure ,if god lets us we will have another 1!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

no cover charge, no parking fee, no donation, event is absolutly free except food and drinks


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> no cover charge, no parking fee, no donation, event is absolutly free except food and drinks


:werd:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


> :werd:


yes were not charging to park on public parking like other oc cruise nights


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown Pride will be there for sure! Roll call Qvo?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> no cover charge, no parking fee, no donation, event is absolutly free except food and drinks


Thats how it should but people always trying to make a Dollar ....


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Brown Pride will be there for sure! Roll call Qvo?


thanx homie!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN HERENCIA CC!!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> GET DOWN HERENCIA CC!!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

tee tee tee


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

hopefully we'll have some great photo coverage by invisionz magazine again


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> hopefully we'll have some great photo coverage by invisionz magazine again


:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

not just a regular cruise night!we have a bar /club with a live dj!solo and all car clubs come through.free to park ur ride​


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

its gonna be fun


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

today it cracks!


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Thats how it should but people always trying to make a Dollar ....


X62


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

illmatic 63 said:


>


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Rollerz Only Orange County Chapter Had a great time!! Looking forward to the next one!!!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> Rollerz Only Orange County Chapter Had a great time!! Looking forward to the next one!!!


good lookn!glad yall came through!


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

EPICS O*C had a good time!!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I had a great time. Wanted to stay longer but had to pick up he kids. Thanks for the hospitality


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

impala1503 said:


> EPICS O*C had a good time!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> I had a great time. Wanted to stay longer but had to pick up he kids. Thanks for the hospitality


are u the homie with the white caprice on 20''


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

i will post pics later!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> Rollerz Only Orange County Chapter Had a great time!! Looking forward to the next one!!!


get down orange county


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> get down orange county


after u took off it got cracking!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

illmatic 63 said:


> are u the homie with the white caprice on 20''


you got it. Had to pick up my daughter from my sisters. Wish I couldv'e stayed longer to hit up some cruising


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> you got it. Had to pick up my daughter from my sisters. Wish I couldv'e stayed longer to hit up some cruising


like 40 mins after u left ,it got crackn all kinds of ppl came through


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

illmatic 63 said:


> like 40 mins after u left ,it got crackn all kinds of ppl came through


I knew that was gonna happen:facepalm:My sis lives in Glendale so thats a good hr of driving if theres no traffic. When's the next 1?


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> I knew that was gonna happen:facepalm:My sis lives in Glendale so thats a good hr of driving if theres no traffic. When's the next 1?


all good !lolz.not sure on the date 4 the next 1


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn I really did miss out


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

illmatic 63 said:


> after u took off it got cracking!


pic of da ELCO bro


----------



## R.O. CADDY (Apr 4, 2012)

illmatic 63 said:


>


Hey Bro whats the name of the jam u playing in the video? Thanks bro


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

R.O. CADDY said:


> Hey Bro whats the name of the jam u playing in the video? Thanks bro


(Enois Scroggins- from e to u ). if u cant find it, i can send u the song to ur email


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

more cool pics!clik da link

[url]http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.380189245352735.84197.294090030629324&type=1





[/URL]


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

coulda swore we was there also ......oh well fuck it


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

mister x said:


> coulda swore we was there also ......oh well fuck it


you probably got thr after our photographer took off!thanx for coming through


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

illmatic 63 said:


>


63 LOOKING GOOD BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice Vid:thumbsup:


----------

